# Inversor de laptop



## cortex1919 (Mar 7, 2010)

Para los que conocen que es un inversor (un circuito que aumentaa el voltaje hasta los 2000 voltios podria decirse algo asi como el flyback de una tv o monitor, bueno eso leí) bueno el caso es que la pantalla de mi laptop esta opaca, osea que le falta luminosidad, se pueden distinguir los colores pero la luz de fondo es muy baja asi que la abri y el inversor hace un sonido como si vibrara como un zumbido  y quisiera saber si es normal que suene o es que tengo que cambiarlo. De todas manera ya averigüe los precios hno: y es algo costoso por eso quiero saber si lo tengo que cambiar o no. De ante mano muchas gracias

*Nota: *cuando la laptop esta armada solo se escucha un chillido de muy baja frecuencia pero cuando esta abierta (desarmada) se escucha y se siente la vibracion.


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

problemas en le etapa que controla el fluorescente, seguramente es un impedanzia electronica.


----------



## cortex1919 (Mar 8, 2010)

pero lo cambio o no?


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

no sabria decirte. puedes ir a un service, para qeu te den certeza,


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 8, 2010)

Si hace un sonido audible, entonces esta fuera de frecuencia, ya que no se deberia oir... El circuito oscilador antes del transformador que va a la/s lamparas tenes que revisar alli..


----------



## 5ergio (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola, el problema que tienes pueden ser solo 2 cosas, el inversor o la lampara que ilumina el backlight de la pantalla. Si puedes conseguir otro inverter , que muchas veces le quedan de varios modelos...me inclino a que cambies el inversor ya que rara vez hacen ruidos a menos que esten fallidos o que de plano la lampara este en corto....
espero sea de ayuda.
PD. la lampara la puedes cambiar tambien aunque es dificil el cambio, he quebrado varias en el intento....

Saludos


----------



## TIUSCO (Ago 27, 2011)

tengo una preguna ¿se puede construir un inversor para que solamete funcionen las lamparas??????


----------



## zaiz (Ago 27, 2011)

5ergio dijo:


> PD. la lampara la puedes cambiar tambien aunque es dificil el cambio, he quebrado varias en el intento....
> 
> Saludos



Tengan cuidado si se rompe porque tienen mercurio.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Ago 27, 2011)

puedes usar el inversor que traen la copiadoras modernas en la lampara de exposcion. Pero deberias revisar las lamparas. ¿porque no decir el modelo de la laptop?


----------



## TIUSCO (Ago 27, 2011)

mi laptos es una compac v3000 gracias por la repuesta no creo poder conseguir un inversor de esas copiadoras mejor seria un diagrama seria interesante este circuito hasta para ganar dinero jejeje si alguien tiene un circuito que me pueda servir facilitenme el diagrama por favor


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 27, 2011)

ese modelo de inverter no es demasiado caro, fijate aqui......
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-66042445-inverter-para-v3000-dv2000-v3117-v3217-v3317-v3417-pyf-_JM_


----------



## TIUSCO (Ago 27, 2011)

si gracias pero yo quiero probar las barras de la pantalla

para saber si son las barras o el inverter muchas gracias


----------



## Yader (Sep 14, 2011)

Recientemente abrí mi laptop Toshiba Satellite U405D para revisarle un problema que tenía con el LCD display, resulta que ya resuelto el problema y cuando la hube armado, decidí limpiar la pantalla con alcohol de un alto grado supongo. Después de eso la pantalla no brilla, está opaca y apenas puedo ver lo que muestra, aunque se distingue pero pobremente todos los colores.

Puede alguien decirme si lo de la limpieza con alcohol tuvo algo que ver? o acaso es problema de la backlight, o del inversor o de la misma pantalla?


----------



## ramonantonio (Abr 10, 2013)

al amigo de la laptop que no enciende pues es sensillo yo he reparado como mil  hagan lo siguuiente y con cuidado paso uno probar las lamparas consigues una laptop que este funcionando no importa el modelo todas sacan alto voltage desconectas las lamparas y conectas el imversor de la laptop buena a las lamparas que vas a probar si no enciendes es que estan dañadas y si el daño es en el inversor encenderan perfectamente...


----------



## Ishkneon (May 2, 2014)

ramonantonio dijo:


> al amigo de la laptop que no enciende pues es sensillo yo he reparado como mil  hagan lo siguuiente y con cuidado paso uno probar las lamparas consigues una laptop que este funcionando no importa el modelo todas sacan alto voltage desconectas las lamparas y conectas el imversor de la laptop buena a las lamparas que vas a probar si no enciendes es que estan dañadas y si el daño es en el inversor encenderan perfectamente...



Estimados, necesito comprobar si el inverter o la pantalla dejo de funcionar. 
Me darían una mano? Por favor.
La pantalla mostraba unas rayas, y moviendo la tapa de la Notebook, se acomodaba y se veía bien.,  decido abrirla y ver el flex, pero resulta que por más que lo tocara, se seguía viendo mal.
Tambien, al abrirla escuchaba un zumbido en el inverter, en la pantalla seguía haciendo las rayas, apreté un poco la pantalla, donde esta la plaqueta electronica, la apague a la Notebook , volví a encender y ya no muestra imagen la pantalla, ni el inverter hace ruido, probé un monitor externo a la salida de video y se ve bien, por lo que la falla viene del flex, inverter o pantalla, que recomiendan cambiar? Como pruebo probar cada un de ellos? Mis conocimientos son muy limitados y escasos en informática. Gracias.


----------



## tiago (May 3, 2014)

El inverter no te vá a dar problemas de rayas en la pantalla, solamente de iluminación, creo que lo debes descartar.
Como ahora ya no puedes ver nada porque lo que fallaba a ratos, falla definitivamente, lo que debes hacer es conseguir que te presten una pantalla compatible y probarla.

Saludos.


----------



## Alice818 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola, saludos a tod*o*s. Sé que es un tema hace mucho tiempo cerrado, sin embargo escribo para ver si alguien contestaría. Tengo el mismo asunto con la pantalla, la luminosidad es baja y el inverter presenta ruido. He preguntado en video tutoriales si hubiese una falla en el flex, esto impediría que llegase el voltaje apropiado al inverter, unos me dicen que si, y otros me sugieren de una reemplazar el flex o el inverter. Lo que quiero descartar es el flex, y por lo que aquí comentan respecto al ruido del inverter, me atrevería a descartarlo, aunado a que la imagen de mi laptop se ve perfecta, sin rayas ni ningún tipo de defecto. Ahora bien, me preguntaba si alguien conoce alguna fuente en la red donde se ubique y explique *cómo reparar un inverter que presenta ruido*, o por lo que entiendo, que presenta una fuga de corriente.

Cómo hacer dicha revisión que aquí comenta: 





elbrujo dijo:


> Si hace un sonido audible, entonces esta fuera de frecuencia, ya que no se deberia oir... El circuito oscilador antes del transformador que va a la/s lamparas tenes que revisar alli..



Por otra parte y en adición, al estar encendida la laptop, noto que al tocar con los dedos los cables de las lámparas que conectan con el inverter, la luminosidad se ve afectada, es decir, aumenta o decrece, ¿a qué se debe esto?.
Muchas gracias de antemano si alguien se toma el tiempo en responder.


----------



## tiago (Jun 13, 2018)

Es posible que tengas el transformador de alta tensión con alguna fuga.
Los condensadores asociados al éste transformador, también pueden presentar fugas y ocasionar mal funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

Probaría primero reemplazar todos esos capacitores lenteja de alta tensión que están en serie con los cables de las lámparas.

Cómo ejemplo serían esos celestes :


----------



## Alice818 (Jun 14, 2018)

Gracias por contestar y sus sugerencias. Este es el inverter de mi laptop, ¿A cuales capacitores se refiere? 

Como comenté arriba, toco los cables de las lámparas y varía la luminosidad ¿Es posible que una lámpara con mal funcionamiento este haciendo sonar el inverter? ¿o tal sonido solo está referido al inverter y por ende allí se halla la falla?


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2018)

Esos inverter eran típicos de Sony, aunque los montaban otras marcas.
Habría que revisar C9 y C10 que son los de salida.
Puede que una de las lámparas esté funcionando mal, como comentas.

Lo bueno sería saber con exactitud donde se produce el sonido, si en la parte excitadora o en la parte de Alta. Prueba a intercambiar los conectores de las lámparas a ver que pasa. Se trata de descartar elementos para intentar aislar el fallo.

Saludos.


----------



## Alice818 (Jun 15, 2018)

Gracias, aprecio mucho vuestra asistencia. 

Ok, llevé a cabo sus sugerencias y aquí los resultados:

- Para empezar, probé continuidad en C9 y C10 como dijo y si tienen. Presté más atención a dónde se produce el sonido y es de la parte excitadora. Intercambié los conectores de las lámparas y ahora ilumina levemente más la pantalla, particularmente más el lado derecho que el izquierdo (viendo la pantalla de frente).

- En adición probé continuidad en el fusible que está paralelo al conector de entrada y también tiene, al igual que ambas bobinas. Así mismo el conector de entrada tiene continuidad. Se me dificulta medir el voltaje que sale del flex al inverter, no pude hacerlo con el medidor que dispongo.

También medí continuidad en ambos Mosfet (¿así se llaman no?), son negros, cuadrados y tienen 8 pines, 4 a cada lado. Tienen un grabado encima que dice A2755 justo abajo la letra C y debajo de esta el número 821.



Probé colocando el negativo del probador en cada uno de los círculos dorados y el positivo a cada pin, los únicos que dieron continuidad entre si tienen el mismo color. Por cierto, puesto que no sé cómo es la numeración para cada pin en los Mosfet, los coloqué en colores como orientación.

¿Qué significan estos resultados? Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 15, 2018)

Alice818 dijo:


> - En adición probé continuidad en el fusible que está paralelo al conector de entrada...


Los fusibles no van en paralelo, van en serie.



Alice818 dijo:


> También medí continuidad en ambos Mosfet (¿así se llaman no?)
> Probé colocando el negativo del probador en cada uno de los círculos dorados y el positivo a cada pin, los únicos que dieron continuidad entre si tienen el mismo color. Por cierto, puesto que no sé cómo es la numeración para cada pin en los Mosfet, los coloqué en colores como orientación.


Lo que hiciste fué identificar que va a conectado a que, es decir, que identificastes que pin de cada elemento conecta con tal otro elemento. Los puntos dorados en las placas se denominan "test points", en español, "puntos de prueba". Son puntos en los que colocando la punta negra del multímetro en tierra/GND y luego colocando la punta roja del multímetro en el test point y el multímetro en medición de voltaje obtendrás un valor el cuál te responderá si hay o no suficiente para que el circuito funcione correctamente.

Por cierto, nunca mencionaste ni marca ni modelo de tu laptop. Proporciónala y quizás se pueda conseguir el esquemático junto a la vista de placa y poder identificar todos los componentes de manera más rápida y poder dar un diagnótsico más acertado.


----------



## Alice818 (Jun 16, 2018)

Excelente, estoy aprendiendo muchísimo. ¡Gracias! 

Cierto, nunca lo mencioné, es una *HP HDX Premium Series X16-1025-nr.*

Quise decir que el fusible está justo al lado jeje ya veo que esta palabra tiene una connotación en electrónica.

Procederé a hacer lo que me sugiere para medir el voltaje, solo que tengo una duda al respecto ¿dónde está la Tierra/GND? ¿Sería uno de los cables del flex que alimenta el inverter?


----------



## Alice818 (Jun 22, 2018)

Buenas tardes. Quisiera comentarles que estuve revisando el cable del flex, y específicamente en el conector que va hacia la tarjeta madre, noté que tanto en la parte superior como inferior tiene espacios que no disponen de "material conductor" (disculpen, no sé el nombre, es de color dorado), 2 espacios en el superior y 3 en el inferior. 





¿Es esto normal o deberían tener dicho material? de ser así, ¿Podría estar ocasionando que no llegue el voltaje adecuado al inverter? 

Por otra parte, si alguien me pudiese asistir en ubicar la Tierra/GND por favor, así haría la prueba del voltaje que amablemente explicó lysnpyre en la última respuesta. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Emis (Jun 22, 2018)

Hola, esos espacios que hay en el conector están vacíos(material conductor "pin"),  podés sacar la cinta para verificarlo mejor.

Sobre la TIERRA/GND podés encontrarlo en el conector por lo general es un cable de color negro mayormente grueso, los más entendidos podrán explicarlo mejor


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 24, 2018)

¿Puedes tomar fotos donde se vean las conexiones entre el inversor, el conector del display y la motherboard?. Tengo el esquemático de la laptop, pero no veo referencias del inversor.


----------



## Alice818 (Jun 24, 2018)

Vale, les cuento: hice lo sugerido por ambos para comprobar el voltaje que le llega al inverter; efectivamente el conector del display al inverter tiene unos cables negros gruesos y son dos. Inserté el negativo primero en uno, coloqué el positivo en los test points del lado de los excitadores y tan solo en uno me dio la siguiente lectura: 002, los demás 000. Entonces hice lo mismo mas esta vez colocando el negativo en el otro cable negro grueso y el resultado fue exactamente igual. 
Probé colocando el positivo y negativo en uno de los enchufes de la casa (para descartar que el multimetro estuviese defectuoso) y dio 118, osea que está funcionando bien. 
Quité el cobertor del cable del flex a la tarjeta madre como sugirió Emis, revisé y no se aprecia ningún cable suelto, simplemente están vacíos dichos espacios, me resulta extraño. Os coloco las imágenes solicitadas.





Por cierto, en la última foto, el del conector del display al inversor, hay un conector más pequeño que se puede apreciar tiene un cable color gris claro despegado, tengo que soldarselo, el alimenta una "lamparita" que ilumina el logo de HP que va en la tapa externa de la pantalla.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Alice818 (Jun 25, 2018)

Muchas gracias Lynspyre. Guiandose por el esquemático, por lo visto todo está en orden, es normal entonces que dichos espacios estén vacíos. Quedaría descartado el conector del flex a la motherboard.

Tengo las siguientes dudas: 
1) ¿Puede una lámpara defectuosa hacer que el inverter produzca ruido (zumbido)? 
2) ¿Por qué al intercambiar los cables de las lámparas como sugirió Tiago, se ilumina levemente más la pantalla que antes? 
3) ¿Existe alguna otra forma de comprobar el voltaje que le llega al inverter?


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2018)

en caso de que no funcione por una  lampara quemada
como tu inverter lleva 2 lamparas
prueba   reemplazando una lampara   con un capacitor de 100pF 3KV


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 6, 2018)

Alice818 dijo:


> *1)* Nunca he trabajado con ese tipo de lámparas, así que no te podría responder.
> *2)* Misma respuesta que la anterior.
> *3)* Vamos a ver si puedo ayudarte con esta.



En el post *#20* colocaste una foto completa del inverter, está el conector *CN1* que aún no sé de donde sale y a la derecha dos conectores (sabrá Dios que numeración tendrán)  que imagino son las salidas del mismo.

En los dos conectores de la derecha, ¿has medido los voltajes?. Si es así, suminístralos, para que algún colega que haya trabajado con alguno de esos te diga si los voltajes son los adecuados para el correcto funcionamiento de los backlights.

¿Podrías tomar mejores fotografías de los IC's en el inversor, para poder buscar datasheets y tener una idea de cuales son los niveles con los que trabajan?


----------



## Alice818 (Jul 7, 2018)

Gracias Lynspyre. He tomado una fotografía de mejor calidad, coloco el enlace a ella ya que aquí creo que le disminuye al subirla. Si la descargas y le haces zoom se ven todos los componentes y nomenclaturas. Si no carga, dale varias veces, en una de esas carga.

Inverter HD.jpg

No, en los conectores de salida no he medido. Como desconozco el nivel de voltaje, no sé si sería seguro medir con el multimetro allí, había leído que no es recomendable pues podría dañarlo.

Me llama la atención lo que mencionaron de una posible lámpara quemada, de ser así, ¿la pantalla aún funcionaría con una sola lámpara? ¿El inversor igualmente funciona aun si una de ellas estuviese quemada? porque puedo ver todo solo que con poca iluminación y mas un lado que otro.


----------



## analogico (Jul 7, 2018)

Alice818 dijo:


> Gracias Lynspyre. He tomado una fotografía de mejor calidad, coloco el enlace a ella ya que aquí creo que le disminuye al subirla. Si la descargas y le haces zoom se ven todos los componentes y nomenclaturas. Si no carga, dale varias veces, en una de esas carga.
> 
> Inverter HD.jpg
> 
> ...


 no funciona ninguna
Inversor de laptop


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 8, 2018)

Alice818 dijo:


> Gracias Lynspyre.



Buenas noches Alice,
El *IC1* es un controlador CCFL fabricado por la empresa Microsemi, el modelo es *LX1697*, ya esta obsoleto y solo se consiguen dos paginas del datasheet, ademas de que no indican los pinouts. *Q1* y *Q2* son MOSFETS *N-Channel* de la empresa *NEC*, modelos *PA2755GR*.

Segun fuentes de la Microsemi, estos drivers en conjunto con los mosfet y sus circuitos adyacentes, dependiendo de la configuración, pueden llegar a poducir unos 1800Vrms sin lamparas conectadas, y entre 390 y 790Vrms con lamparas conectadas.

Saludos.,


----------

